# Betta flaring at African Dwarf Frog...



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

I just moved my Betta Hurricane into his new 2.5 gallon tank with an african dwarf frog. Hurricane was being medicated for finrot in my 1.5 gallon when i got the ADF and so they had never officially met. (the medication I was using could be toxic to frogs). Hurricane had always been fine in the community tank before the mollies started nipping his fins so I figured that he would be ok with the ADF. But after a couple of hours in the tank he saw the African Dwarf Frog move and started flaring directly at it. After a minute he swam away.

I really don't want the ADF to get hurt or killed. Is this a sign of upcoming aggression? should I seperate them? 

Thanks!

Tony

P.S. Anybody have any advice on what to feed the ADF? I tried bloodworms (which is what I read and was told buy fishstore guy) but he never ate them. Shrimp pellets didn't work either.


----------



## lastone (Feb 21, 2008)

flaring can be a sighn of argreesion, i would keep my eye on them and if it seams like they will not get along i would think of an alternitve .


----------



## foureyed_dragon (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a frog for my tank (probably also an African dwarf frog) so let me know how it goes!


----------

